# Ping G425 max driver.10.5 stiff Alta 55g



## clubchamp98 (May 1, 2021)

Bought myself one of these after struggling with a PXG driver.
I have to say it’s fantastic.
It’s the straightest one I have ever owned.
It’s very light and sounds rather tinny if you tap it with a tee on the sole.
The face is a different thing it’s solid and makes a real nice thump when you hit the ball.
I have a -4 AOA and this is very forgiving for me it seems to flight the ball a bit higher than my last few drivers.
One thing is offcentre strikes are almost as good as middling it, and on a few occasions off strikes have gone farther than my good ones ( spin has dropped I assume) 
I havnt really picked any yards up but the accuracy makes up for that a bit.
It sits very square at address and you can move the ball with it but does try to override a shot and hit it straight.
The weight at the back seems good but most ams with inconsistent swings might not notice a difference, but it does work to offset slice or hook tendencies.
It’s a lovely looking club and I would only have one complaint.
The weight port and weight at the rear of the sole has very harsh edges and if you use your own headcover with a sock on it gets snagged on the sock.
You have to be careful not to rip it.
The cover with it does not protect the shaft but most oems use these now???
I think it’s a great driver and will be in my bag for a few years


----------



## davemc1 (May 2, 2021)

Bought myself one of these after struggling with a PXG driver.

That’s we’re the comparisons end... 

I went up to bootle late on Tuesday after it arrived to give it a smash. After a few hiccups it went very well. 

Rocked up at yesterday’s comp with big confidence only to snap hook the first drive of the day into a gorse bush never to be seen again. Proceeded not to hit a fairway all day. 

I will persevere, just not sure how long for 🤣


----------



## Blue in Munich (May 2, 2021)

clubchamp98 said:



			Bought myself one of these after struggling with a PXG driver.
I have to say it’s fantastic.
It’s the straightest one I have ever owned.
It’s very light and sounds rather tinny if you tap it with a tee on the sole.
The face is a different thing it’s solid and makes a real nice thump when you hit the ball.
I have a -4 AOA and this is very forgiving for me* it seems to flight the ball a bit higher than my last few drivers.*
One thing is offcentre strikes are almost as good as middling it, and on a few occasions off strikes have gone farther than my good ones ( spin has dropped I assume)
I havnt really picked any yards up but the accuracy makes up for that a bit.
It sits very square at address and you can move the ball with it but does try to override a shot and hit it straight.
The weight at the back seems good but most ams with inconsistent swings might not notice a difference, but it does work to offset slice or hook tendencies.
It’s a lovely looking club and I would only have one complaint.
The weight port and weight at the rear of the sole has very harsh edges and if you use your own headcover with a sock on it gets snagged on the sock.
You have to be careful not to rip it.
The cover with it does not protect the shaft but most oems use these now???
I think it’s a great driver and will be in my bag for a few years
		
Click to expand...


I seem to remember that Ping, knowing that most amateurs pick a driver with too little loft, have a little more actual loft than is measured.  The one I had certainly looked more lofted that stated.


----------



## chrisd (May 2, 2021)

davemc1 said:



			Bought myself one of these after struggling with a PXG driver.

That’s we’re the comparisons end...

I went up to bootle late on Tuesday after it arrived to give it a smash. After a few hiccups it went very well.

Rocked up at yesterday’s comp with big confidence only to snap hook the first drive of the day into a gorse bush never to be seen again. Proceeded not to hit a fairway all day.

I will persevere, just not sure how long for 🤣
		
Click to expand...

Its obviously a defective knock off Dave - I'm willing to give £100 to help you cut your losses 👍


----------



## davemc1 (May 2, 2021)

chrisd said:



			Its obviously a defective knock off Dave - I'm willing to give £100 to help you cut your losses 👍
		
Click to expand...

Deal 👍🏻 I’m up at Silloth all week, when can you get here? 😜


----------



## chrisd (May 2, 2021)

davemc1 said:



			Deal 👍🏻 I’m up at Silloth all week, when can you get here? 😜
		
Click to expand...

A week early?


----------



## Imurg (May 2, 2021)

chrisd said:



			A week early?
		
Click to expand...

They say Grandads never forget....
Harsh words....


----------



## davemc1 (May 2, 2021)

chrisd said:



			A week early?
		
Click to expand...

Ever the professional. You know you gotta scout the car park layout/check in facilities 👍🏻


----------



## chrisd (May 2, 2021)

davemc1 said:



			Ever the professional. You know you gotta scout the car park layout/check in facilities 👍🏻
		
Click to expand...

........ and that's exactly what I meant Dave 😉😉


----------



## clubchamp98 (May 2, 2021)

Blue in Munich said:



			I seem to remember that Ping, knowing that most amateurs pick a driver with too little loft, have a little more actual loft than is measured.  The one I had certainly looked more lofted that stated.
		
Click to expand...

I thought it was just the spin it produces.
I would be suprized if they say it’s 10.5 but it isn’t within a tolerance.
I tend to strike low on the face and this still gets it up.
Just hope it carries on and dosnt do what Daves  did.


----------



## clubchamp98 (May 2, 2021)

davemc1 said:



			Bought myself one of these after struggling with a PXG driver.

That’s we’re the comparisons end...

I went up to bootle late on Tuesday after it arrived to give it a smash. After a few hiccups it went very well.

Rocked up at yesterday’s comp with big confidence only to snap hook the first drive of the day into a gorse bush never to be seen again. Proceeded not to hit a fairway all day.

I will persevere, just not sure how long for 🤣
		
Click to expand...

Pilot error hopefully. Just a bad day.
Or could be expensive..


----------



## Blue in Munich (May 3, 2021)

Blue in Munich said:



			I seem to remember that Ping, knowing that most amateurs pick a driver with too little loft, have a little more actual loft than is measured.  The one I had certainly looked more lofted that stated.
		
Click to expand...

https://mygolfspy.com/mygolfspy-labs-the-worst-kept-secret-in-golf/


----------



## clubchamp98 (May 3, 2021)

Blue in Munich said:



https://mygolfspy.com/mygolfspy-labs-the-worst-kept-secret-in-golf/

Click to expand...

Good article.
I also seen one on YouTube from TXG that said the bulge and roll reduces / higher the loft over the head.
Bottom 9*
Middle10.5
Top11* 
So I don’t know what mine is but it seems to suit me.
That’s all I can ask for really.


----------



## NoLayingUp (Jul 9, 2021)

I switched over to this just recently too. I had the Mizuno JPX-900 in the bag beforehand which I thought was forgiving until I bagged the G425 Max.

The turbulators took my eye a little getting used too but I now find they help my eye to square the club face up at address. Since bagging it, I've been finding fairways a lot more consistently. Great club!


----------

